# Fly Bites



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

During the summer months, a common problem for dogs with erect ears (prick-ears) is fly-bite derrmatitis. The common stable fly, Stomoxys calcitrans, causes damage to the edges and tips of the ears as it feeds. The flies'bites results in severe irritation of the skin, producing bloody crusts and scabs. Common clinical signs include head shaking and scratching at the ears. Once the damage occurs, treatment consists of application of medicated ointments and eliminating the ongoing irritation by the flies.

They may also bite the bridge of the nose. They are biting the dog to obtain a blood meal and the bite is often painful. Because of the thin skin and the hair on the ears and the inability of the dog to defend his ears, flies will seek out this location. Some of these dogs will endure hundreds of bites a day for weeks at a time. Anyone that has ever been bitten by a staple flie knows how painful the bite is.If you see blood spots or flies congregating near your dog you can assume bites are occuring. The bite wounds attract flies wich may later lay theire eggs in the damaged tissue. These will later hatch into maggots.

Whether you live in the city or country, do not underestimate the pain that these flies can inflict and be sure to initiate treatment at the firt ign of fly bites on your pet. Gently cleanse the the ear with warm water and mild antiseptic soap. Then apply a topical antibiotic ointment wich will help control any infection wich may be present. If the fly bites are severe, or maggots are present, veterinary attention is needed.

One method of preventing this problem is to keep your dog inside during the day. As an alternative, fly repellent ointment may be applied to the ear tips. When properly applied at appropriate intervals, these products can control the flies that cause the irritation and damage. Fly repellent ointments can allow your canine friend to enjoy the day outside without the annoying fly bites.

Fly Types

Stable flies ( Stomoxys calcitrans) has rasping teeth with blades to attack the skin of animals. They feed off the blood and exudate from wounds on the animal. Crusted ukcerated wounds are often created from the flies' bite. The lesions may be itchy and certanly the flies worry the animal.

House flies cause minor nuisance feeding on eye and nose secretions and wound exudate.

Horse flies ( Tabanids) bite pieces of skin out to feed on exudate and blood. The bite is painful.

Deer fly ( Chrysops) and mosquitoes also cause annoying bites. All insect bites can cause allergies greatly increasing irritation and itch.

Fly maggots can infest old animals that become wet from urine scald and can not move.

Buffalo flies (Haematobia irritans) are a severe problem in tropical Australia during the late summer.


Home made Fly Repellents


Dilute 1ml of Permoxin in 40ml of Vaseline or baby oil and mix well. If a consistency less than thick Vaseline or more baby oil is desired these two ingredients can be mixed in the desired proportion to give the desired consitency after the Permoxin is added.

Add the baby oil/Permoxin mixture to the Vaseline/Permoxin a little bit at a time until the desired ointment consitency is reached. This will keep for the summer month, then discard.

This ointment can be applied on wounds to help healing and prevent flies from further irritating the wound.

1 oz citronella oil, 1 cup Cider Vinegar, 1 cup Water, 1 basil leaf, 1 bay leaf
Some dogs ( and people) may be allergic to citronella oil. Before using the citronella in your fly repellent, test it on a small part of your dog's skin. If your dog has a reaction to the citronella you should use two tablespoons of lemon scented dish detergent instead.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Subject: Homebrew Mosquitoe/Tick/Flea Repellants Sat 31 May 2008 - 10:43 
Citrus Repellent:

Cut a lemon in quarters and place in a pint jug. Cover the lemon with boiling water and let it sit overnight. Next day you have a flea repellent that you can use in a spray bottle. Spray all over your dog remember specially behind the ears and around the head generally (careful of the eyes), around the base of the tail (once again) away from delicate bits and under your dogs armpits.


Aromatherapy repellent:

Using 10 ml. of sweet almond oil as your base, add 10 drops of lavender and 5 drops cedarwood. Shake well and use 1 or 2 drops spread over the skin at leas twice a week to keep fleas away.


Flea Collar:

A flea collar can be made by rubbing a few drops of one of the following into an ordinary webbing or rope collar or doggy bandana: Eucalyptus oil, Tea tree oil, Citronella, Lavender or Geranium. DON'T FORGET TO DO THIS WEEKLY!!!


Homemade Topical Treatment:

Use a glycerine base and to it add, lemongrass oil, grapessed oil, eucalyptus oil, citronella oil, and a capsule or vitamin E for preservation. All ingredients can be obtained at the health food store locally. Works on fleas, chiggers and black flies.


Bathing:

A badly infested dog really needs to be bathed so use your favorite dog shampoo. Rinse the dog off thoroughly and in the final rinse add a couple of drops of Tea Tree Oil or Lavender> An alternative is to make your own herbal flea dip which will also work on ticks. Steep two cups of fresh rosmary in two pints boiling water for 30 minutes. Strain the liquid, discard the leaves and make it up to one gallon (8 pints) with warm water. Pour mixture over the dog until its saturated. Do not rinse off and allow the dog to dry naturally so this is a remedy to use on hot summer days.


Internal Flea Repellents:

Garlic may not be your favorite cologne and it's not the fleas favorite smell. When your dog eats garlic, the smell is excreted through the dog's skin making your dog less likely to be the fleas next meal.

Brewer's yeast tablets will also help to make your dog less attractive to fleas because once again the smell is excreted through the skin.

Adding a dessertspoon of apple cider vinegar to the water bowl will make the skin more acidic and unpleasant to fleas and ticks. If your dogs dont fancy apple cidar vinegar in theire water bowl, dilute it 50/50 with water and use it in a spray instead o0f the citrus repellent.


Natural Flea Powder:

1 part diatomaceous earth, 2 parts feverfew flowers, 2 parts mullein flowers. 2 parts yarrow flowers, leaves and stems, 1 part sage or thyme. For the greatest potency, make only when needed. Grind the fresh ingredients in an electric coffee grinder or use a mortar and pestle. Sprinkle and brush into your dogs coat.


Flea Spray:

8 oz. water, 4-6 Drops of Tea Tree Oil, 4-6 Drops of Lavender Oil. This must be each time your dog goes outdoor. It is not residual. Mix and place in a spray bottle and keep by the door to spritz as yoo go outside with your dog to deter fleas and mosquitos. Lightlu spray bedding and outdoor kennels to prevent fleas and mosquitos.


Flea and Tick preventative shampoo:

2 oz. Oatmeal shampoo, 2 oz water,4 Drops Tea Tree Oil. Mix and keep in a spray bottle. This spray is great for removing fleas, freshening the smell of the dog, and it does not irritate sensetive skin!!!


Essential Oil Flea & Mosquito Repellent:

Use a large spray bottle and add about 10 drops of each of the following essential oils: -Tea Tree, Lemon Grass, Tangerine, Peppermint, Citronella, Cedar, Lavender, Eucalyptus, and Bay Oil.Then fill the bottle with destilled water (doesnt go rancid as fast). Each time you apply, shake the bottle well and then douse his coat in it... all over...feet, behind, back of ears...all the places fleas tend to congregate! Then i rub it in well. It is great for his coat and smells wonderful!!!


Flea Wash Repellent:

Thinly slice a whole lemon, include the peel. Add it to 1 pint of water and let it steep over night. The next day sponge the solution on the animals skin and let it dry.Also a flea and mosquito repellent Avon's SSS Oil used in a final water rinse.


Mosquitos won't bite:


4 parts of glycerine, 4 parts of alcohol, 1 part of eucalyptus oil. Or make a solution of equal parts Isopropyl, Alcohol and Methyl phthalate.


Spicy Tropical Blend Flea & Tick Shampoo:

Ingredients:

1/2 tsp cinnamon or rosmary oil
1/2 tsp orange oil
1/2 tsp lemon grass oil
2 oz glycerine ( available at most drug stores)
6 oz aloa vera juice, 12 oz of commercial human shampoo like neutrogena and Baby shampoo
1 tsp of skin so soft (Avon) or Olive oil
1 lemon ( squeezed all the juice and filter out the seeds and pulp)

Directions:

1. mix lemon juice, skin so soft (or olive oil), and aloe vera juice together in a glass quart jar.

2. In a ceramic or glass tea cup blend the oils seperatly into the glycerin. Slowly stir for about 1-2 min.

3. Blend all of this together, mix well, and store in a recycled shampoo bo9ttle.

Use this like you would any shampoo. Wet fur, apply and massage well, leaving it on for about 10 min. for more effect, then rinse and completly dry fur.


----------



## paulnicks20 (Jun 7, 2014)

I have tried several natural, DIY remedies but none seem to work. A friend told me about a product called QuickBayt Fly Bait that is supposed to be the best fly repellent on the market. Does anyone have experience with it?

The cheapest price I can find online is on BugRepellentZone.com which seems to be an Amazon product. Bug Repellent ZoneQuickbayt Fly Bait 350gm Fly Repellent - Bug Repellent Zone

Many thanks!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh I'm interested as well. Damn mosquitoes I need something for them. Gonna have to try some if these. I use this but the skeeters don't care.








Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Flea Flicker! Tick Kicker! :: Natural Pet Products | Holistic Wellness & Remedy Items Dogs & Cats

This stuff is the BOMB!! with a little

Flee Flea Flee All Naural Flee and Tick Supplement

and then of course

Buy Diatomaceous Earth-Buy Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth Online

on the ground if in a kennel and that is my system and its is working. Use the Diatomaceous Earth about every time after it rains unless you literally just used it. Make their kennel look like it snowed. Then the Flea Flicker once a week. And then the Flee Flea Flee food supplement daily. I know sounds like alot but, better then using pesticides imo.


----------

